# Hanging a swing inside the house?



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

My son has sensory issues and likes to be in-closed and to swing. I found this IKEA swing for indoors that would be perfect. My question is we rent and what do we do when we leave with the holes in the ceiling?


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

You fill them with cheap white toothpaste (poor man's caulk!l) -- let them dry overnight (or longer depending on how big), then paint over them


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

yep









or you can also buy a tube of filler just for this purpose at any rite aid or home depot. We rent, and this tube of wall filler is sooooo handy. I painted our walls though, cause they said we could. I am always redecorating, so i fill a lot of holes









If renting, just make sure your walls can support an indoor swing.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Great ideas!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu* 
If renting, just make sure your walls can support an indoor swing.

Ok, how do I find this out? That would not be good, do not want the house to come down on us from a swing!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

We hung an ikea swing in our apartment. Hang it on a stud and you'll be fine. Any room that has a fan will have two boards running along side of it. Just follow the boards with a stud finder until where you want to hang the swing. Or, hang it on a doorway.
Fill the holes with toothpaste, paint over.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

We so want one of those ikea swings...for er.... dd.... on a completely unrelated note -- ya know the swings installed properly hold up to 250 lbs?


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
We so want one of those ikea swings...for er.... dd.... on a completely unrelated note -- ya know the swings installed properly hold up to 250 lbs?
















thats what i thought she meant by the title!









you have to put it in a beam in the ceiling. ive also heard of people putting beams acros the ones th in ceiling (on top) and putting something in there so its spread over 2 beams (or is it joists? hmmm..lol)
but im not sure thats a great idea...

that looks really cool, though! my son would love it!


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
We so want one of those ikea swings...for er.... dd.... on a completely unrelated note -- ya know the swings installed properly hold up to 250 lbs?
















I have to say that was my first thought.







!

I would love to get one of those swings for the youngest, but I am afraid that my older two would want to swing in there as well. Or that they would swing the cats.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

If you are going to buy the swing don't be cheep and use tooth paste to fill the hole. Spackle isn't that expensive and your landlord would appreciate the hole to be fixed right. Plus if your landlord comes back and says you damaged the walls you can at least say you did a proper repair. Plus the next tennant won't have issues with the landlord because of your hole.


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

I have one of "those" swings.







Screw the hook into a support beam to make sure it will hold well.

Fix the hole with a bit of spackle, not toothpaste.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

We have a kids swing. And rings. and a rope ladder. We love them, especially in the winter. Go for it. Spackle is cheap.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ugh. I hate this but when I read about a swing indoors I thought of Pam Anderson and Tommy Lee. Why do I know such stupid trivia?!














:


----------



## greenjenny (Jun 13, 2005)

We have the ikea swing and the monkey bars, I love to use them, just for fun not for naughty. When we got them I wanted to make sure that I could use them so we installed them up in the attic using a u-shaped wood contraption that my husband built. Just a side note, if you get the swing don't forget the packet of u shaped bolt things that it hangs from and the pillow that goes inside, it is rather annoying to get home and realize you have to go back


----------



## editmom (Dec 6, 2006)

we have had a swing in our home for 20 years. sually hung in a large doorway, follow directions exactly. have fun.


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

Please use spackle.

In one of my apartments in years past, I decided to hang a plant in front of the bay window. The plant was in my favorite yellow ceramic pot set into a really nifty macrame holder.

Apparently the previous tenant thought it would look nice to hang something in front of the window as well.

One of us was JUST off center enough that my hook held up for about ten minutes before my poor plant smashed on the floor. The hole in the ceiling (that made the hole I made too weak to hold), upon further investigation, had been repaired with toothpaste.

But it was me who lost my deposit and my favorite planter, not the previous tenant. Don't burn your karma when spackle is cheap


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

I think the spackle is a good idea, I do not want bad karma!
As for the title... lol... Trying to get some lookers.







:


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

ITA that fixing w/toothpaste is uncool because of the downstream affects. We got one like this, which shouoldn't leave any residual holes etc.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I just made an indoor swing for my youngest ds this week. Anyway, my home-made version cost about 45. I made it so that I can switch out the swing with an exercise bar. We also have a trampoline in the house







We have to provide MONDO play time. We just can't stay at a park all day. We have things we need to do at home. Having a swing accessible to him 24-hrs-day basically is a real blessing!!


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I would be SO pissed off if my renters screwed stuff into the ceiling. Fixing it would cost way more than the security deposit. Tooth paste, spackle? Who would do that!? Kind of like stealing (but maybe worse?), isn't it?

Please ask your landlord if this is ok before you do it.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ackray* 
I would be SO pissed off if my renters screwed stuff into the ceiling. Fixing it would cost way more than the security deposit. Tooth paste, spackle? Who would do that!? Kind of like stealing (but maybe worse?), isn't it?

Please ask your landlord if this is ok before you do it.

Well its just like a hole from a nail right but in the ceiling?
I really do not know thats why I am asking.
Spackle is a bad thing? I thought thats what a landlord fills in the holes with?
They are most likely selling this property to an investor when we move out and its being bulldozed for a multi housing property. But, I guess I will ask if these will be jumbo holes.


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

My daughters preschool has that swing inside and the kids LOVE it!!!


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

We have one by Haba and all the kids play on it ALL the time.
It used to be on our main floor but I got run into too many times whilst carrying a load of laundry. It's now in Loo's room. Where I still get hit almost daily come to think of it lol.
Best toy ever!


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, I so desperately want one of those! For... um... _the kids_, of course. To play in. While I, you know, hem aprons and smile serenely.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

These are usually hung with 1/2" bolts into the ceiling. I think they come with a large plastic bracket (maybe) that takes 4 screws. Our house came with a 1/2" bolt in the ceiling of DS's bedroom.

We got the blue IKEA swing chair, and it only got used when there were visitors.

You will need an electronic stud finder (about $10) and some spackle for repair later (another $10). With proper repair, the hole will not be noticeable.


----------



## zh97 (Apr 11, 2007)

I had this same issue- renting/not wanting to put holes in the ceiling, etc.- and I ended up getting a tension bar to put across the doorway. It is something people can use to do chin ups and other workout stuff at home.

It has been great! We use it for the swing but also lower it and my daughter does gymnastics on it. I can't remember where we got ours, but I did see one on overstock recently.

HTH!


----------

